# New spring and spindle installation for dummies



## mike3cheers (Nov 18, 2010)

I have 68 and the previous owner cut the front springs and installed lower spindles. I want to replace them with stock height spindles and springs. Also, the car originally had drums up front , but now has SSBC discs. I am really tired of destroying the headers with every bump in the road.

I have some mechainical experience and have replaced wheel bearings, but this is a little more. Is there a web site that provides description and pictures on getting this done?

Thanks.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey Mike. Welcome! Are you saying that you want to go back to drum brakes also?.....Eric:cheers


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

new stock height springs and spindles and keep the disc brakes they will fit on the new spindles. any chiltons book dealing with A-frame cars from 68-72 will have the procedure. Just be careful when removing and installing the springs you will need an internal spring compressor, any parts store will loan one for free usually. Just for safety i wrap a cable around them to the frame and lock it wath a small amount of slack as when i was younger i seen a friends dad "pop" one out and watched it go through the drywall and halfway through the plywood exterior of the garage.


----------



## 69Goatee (Aug 14, 2009)

This is how I did it twice on my 69, first to rebuild the front end and convert to power disc front, then during the recent ongoing restoration. Raise the front of the car as high as you can and support it with jack stands under the frame where the firewall is (torque box). Remove the front shocks, sway bar end links, and the grease fittings on the lower ball joints, then use a floor jack to support the lower control arm at the ball joint, but not high enough to raise the car off of the jack stand. Remove the cotter pin and lower spindle nut, CHAIN the spring to the crossmember, and hit the side of the spindle where the tapered shaft from the ball joint comes through with a BFH, or use a pickle fork. Careful not to hit the shaft itself or damage the threads. Once the spindle is free from the ball joint, slowly lower the jack. I had to remove the driver side header to get the lower control arm down far enough to drop the spring. Reverse for install. This only works if the engine and tranny are still in the car.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

Remove the cotter pin and loosen the lower spindle nut till it is even with the top of the stud, CHAIN the spring to the crossmember, and then hit the nut downward with a hammer until the ball joint pops loose, not on the side of the spindle where the tapered shaft from the ball joint comes through or use a pickle fork which always tears up the rubber boot. Then remove nut completely, then proceed to lower jack slowly.


----------



## 69Goatee (Aug 14, 2009)

I agree you should loosen the spindle nut to the end of the shaft, but I don't agree on hitting the top of the shaft. Hitting on top of the shaft/nut is ok if you are planning to replace the ball joint anyway, one wrong hit and there goes the threads on either. Also there isn't alot of room to hit it straight on top. I've been a mechanic for years working on fleet trucks that are 99% GM, and have popped dozens of spindles off of ball joints by smacking them on the side, works every time. Yes, a pickle fork will tear the rubber boot, but it is easier to replace than a ball joint, plus new rubber always looks better. Pick your poison.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

69Goatee said:


> I agree you should *loosen the spindle nut to the end of the shaft*, but I don't agree on hitting the top of the shaft. I've been a mechanic for years working on fleet trucks that are 99% GM, and have popped dozens of *spindles off of ball joints by smacking them on the side*, works every time.


When I replaced my front springs, that's the procedure I used. Worked like a champ....


----------



## 69Goatee (Aug 14, 2009)

Also make sure to get the new springs clocked right, there is a top and bottom. The top is almost flat across, and the bottom has a coil sticking out a little. The lower arm has a slot for the extra coil to sit in.


----------

